# Escambia Bay Tips



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I usually fish lower Pensacola Bay and Big Lagoon and I do ok there. I have been considering putting in near Escambia Bay and trying it out. I hear so much and see so many pics of jack crevalles,reds,specs,and even tarpon and it looks fun. Any tips of where to go and where to avoid would be cool. Thanks for any help.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

Pm sent.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks a lot =)


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you get to try these those tips out yet? 

Alex can catch some fish .


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

oxbeast1210 said:


> Did you get to try these those tips out yet?
> 
> Alex can catch some fish .


Not yet but I am still planning on getting out there I'm just waiting for the right day. I have a small whaler so I'm hoping I can get out there on a relatively flat day so I won't need a dentist appointment afterwards.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

I live on Escambia Bay and used to fish it a lot, but, frankly, got a little bored. This time of year, specs and reds are available regularly. I might suggest trolling not too far from shore. Gold spoon and sometimes a worm. Shrimp are here: I know this because a bird sat on my deck with a shrimp in it's beak the other day. Jack crevalle usually follow menhaden, but menhaden have been spotty lately. Tarpon!? I never thought they were here, but that might explain once-in-a-blue moon large fish jumping which was not a porpoise.


----------



## ironwkr (Oct 2, 2007)

how come the pms??,,,,, we all want to leaqrn how !


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

There are not any fish is Escambia Bay. All of the reds and specks hang out in the sound.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

its all about having a good trolling motor and being able to cover ground. Im used to grass flats and the fish congregating on a grassbed, but this is really the opposite. just cover water and make sure you can make long casts with a good search bait like a mirro dine. when you start getting hit pay attention to whats around, bait schools, depth, mullet etc. just gotta get out and play around and youll figure it out. dont give up


----------

